# The Attack of the Boston Terrier!!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

General attacking his dad


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

riot just HAD to get in there, eh? hbhahahahahaha
so good.
general is a crazy


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

ok funny but uggggggggghhhhhhh

crazy boston!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

that makes me wanna wash my face.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah it's gross, I know but the crazy thing is you can just be sitting on the couch and he will attack you like that with out warning. He always gets you with your mouth open! Another reason his name fits him.... General Mc Nasty!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Yeah it's gross, I know but the crazy thing is you can just be sitting on the couch and he will attack you like that with out warning. He always gets you with your mouth open! Another reason his name fits him.... General Mc Nasty!


Yeah I see how it fits now!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hope he hadnt just finished drinking out of the toilet bowl or licking his BUTT!!!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

DUDE, LOOK AT HIM GO. He's mad fast.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Hope he hadnt just finished drinking out of the toilet bowl or licking his BUTT!!!


Thats what i was thinkin.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

That is hysterical!! The attack of the Pocket Pit!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hahahaha more liek the rocket pit he just zoomed up there! that's freakin hilarious... 

and at the end... "go away!" LOL he waited THAT long to say it LOL too funny


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Awwwwwww I love General! My dogs always try to get you with your mouth open lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Siren still putting up with Riot?? Lol cute video.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lisa what can you tell me about the breed? My Fiance is dying to get a female, I am not a fan on owning a female dog because I would spoil the dog too much and let it do what it wants. How are the energy levels? dog agression? health?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Siren still putting up with riot?? Lol cute video.


Siren is going to eat Riot! lol she does not really like riot she just tolerates her and I think I need to watch them so riot will live to see her 1st b day! lol



davidfitness83 said:


> Lisa what can you tell me about the breed? My Fiance is dying to get a female, I am not a fan on owning a female dog because I would spoil the dog too much and let it do what it wants. How are the energy levels? dog agression? health?


Boston Terriers (BT) are great little dogs but are kind of a pain to live with. He is off the wall with his energy and demands I play with him for at least 3 hours a day. Of course it is not 3 straight hours but like 30-45 min here and there. I had to teach him a word that means stop what you are doing and go away. I tell him enough, and he looks at me like I said the worst thing in the world to him and walks away! lol

You can curb DA if you work at it but they have a ton of health issues. General has luxating patella's on both knees and will need surgery at some point. He also has entropion of the eyes and his nose holes are too small and need to be drilled bigger. They also can have soft pallet issues and many other problems so do research and find a good breeder. He also cannot tolerate heat or cold and has to have jackets in the winter and in the summer they can heat stroke very fast.

He also will play till he has a seizure so you have to tell them when to stop and take a break or they could die.

He is so high maintenance but I never thought such a little dog could bring me such joy!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lollllll that was to freakin cute ~!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I just saw the video again and I think I am going to start a new business. Boston facials by the Mc Nasty! lol


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Gotta love Boston kisses. My sis had one not to long ago. I had a rescue that I fostered for a while last year. I would so get one


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

HAAA!!!! love it


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Siren is going to eat Riot! lol she does not really like riot she just tolerates her and I think I need to watch them so riot will live to see her 1st b day! lol
> 
> Boston Terriers (BT) are great little dogs but are kind of a pain to live with. He is off the wall with his energy and demands I play with him for at least 3 hours a day. Of course it is not 3 straight hours but like 30-45 min here and there. I had to teach him a word that means stop what you are doing and go away. I tell him enough, and he looks at me like I said the worst thing in the world to him and walks away! lol
> 
> ...


Yea i read tons about their health issues, thanks for the info. I just didnt know what to think on their energy level because I met one that was pretty chill.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I think just like any breed you will find ones that are off the wall like mine and some that are more lazy. Most I know are like mine


----------

